# Shooting Stick adapter



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

A partner and I developed these a few years ago. We sold them on Amazon for a while but demand wasn't high enough. Pulled my muzzleloader out and saw it again. I thought I would post it up to help kill time before my hunt starts. It was a fun project and works great. I still use it. I even have an adapter that will allow it to attach to a tripod or anything with the standard camera/binoculars/spotting scope screw attachment.
















A couple Videos on installing and using


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

That is really ingenious. How much do you ask for them?


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks! I think I sold them for $15 on Amazon to cover cost of production and Amazon fees. (they are locally machined aluminum and then anodized for hardness). I havent sold or produced them for over a year so I would have to see how many I have left. I think $10 would cover everything without Amazon. At one point I was trying to market them to guides to give out as swag. I could put their name and logo on one side. I would guess I have 5 or 10 around the house somewhere if anyone is interested.


----------



## scattergun (Jul 26, 2013)

*shooting stick adapter*

do you have any of your tripod adapters?


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I can check when I get home tonight. I didn't make many of those. They make it usable by muzzleloaders and regular rifles that don't have ram rods. I had an extender as well. These parts are pretty simple.


----------



## scattergun (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in for 2 if you have them! Nice product, just tell me where I need to go to get them.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

You got it scatter gun. I live in Springville, and work in Riverton. If neither of those are close they are pretty easy to mail. PM me and we can work out the details. I counted what I had at home last night and I have 7 of the main adapter (3 pending sale), 2 of the piece that will make it work on a tripod/bipod, and 5 of the piece that will extend the ramrod taller. If those sell, I can make more, but I would have to do a minimum of 20 and it might take a few weeks to get the shop to make them and then get them anodized.


----------



## scattergun (Jul 26, 2013)

PM sent and thanks


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

PM'd Scattergun and Hadley. My PM's are acting a little weird so let me know if you didn't receive them.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I think I am down to about 3 left of the main adapter. My cell is (801) 318-7538 if someone wants one. I wont be on the site much this weekend. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Unfortunately I am out. If there is enough interest I can see if I can get more made. It has been a couple years so I will have to see if the shop is still in business. It would take as month or so. Is there any interest in additional adapters?


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

They are very well made but do not fit the CVA Accura. The slot is not deep enough. I am going to have a machinist mill the ones I bought deeper for me.


----------

